# Piracetam?



## pumpkinjack (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all good evening.

I am looking for a brand/supplier of Piracetam which I believe is legal in the UK, though banned in the USA. If I am wrong please correct me, and, in doing so, can anyone more knowledgeable than myself direct me to a substitute that is equally as good and readily available.

Thanks

PJ


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

pumpkinjack said:


> Hi all good evening.
> 
> I am looking for a brand/supplier of Piracetam which I believe is legal in the UK, though banned in the USA. If I am wrong please correct me, and, in doing so, can anyone more knowledgeable than myself direct me to a substitute that is equally as good and readily available.
> 
> ...


It's not illegal in the US, though Smartpowders was recently in some hot water with the feds over it, though that may have had more to do with the claims he was making about it. I think it's a prescription-only medicine in the UK.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey henryv, thanks. Good to hear that the compound is in fact not illegal. Can you cover the legalities of Piracetam in the UK?

I have seen a few inconclusive threads actually on FDA intervention on Piracetam over on US boards. I'm not able to source the compound. Can you guys at Predator source it for me?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

pumpkinjack said:


> Hey henryv, thanks. Good to hear that the compound is in fact not illegal. Can you cover the legalities of Piracetam in the UK?


Like any other prescription-only drug that isn't a controlled drug (under the Misuse of Drugs Act). Illegal to sell without a prescription in the UK (under the Medicines Act). Legal to import for personal use though.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

henryv said:


> Like any other prescription-only drug that isn't a controlled drug (under the Misuse of Drugs Act). Illegal to sell without a prescription in the UK (under the Medicines Act). Legal to import for personal use though.


That said, there's plenty of other racetams, some of them may not be prescription-only.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

pumpkinjack said:


> Can you guys at Predator source it for me?


I doubt we'd get involved in sourcing a script-only med, but idk about one of the other analogues. You'd have to speak to someone higher up the food chain than me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> http://www....






I presume pumpkinjack was looking to source it to sell, rather than use himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

henryv said:


> I presume pumpkinjack was looking to source it to sell, rather than use himself.


Ah right. In that case my post is irrelevant.

Didn't read it, just thought he wanted a link to it.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I do believe primaforce sell piracetam as a branded product. If your going to be self branding and selling it on, look to a Chinese or Indian manufacturer otherwise it will be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## em-dubya (Feb 28, 2011)

Serious Nutrition Solutions(SNS) still has some for sale. I believe in capped and powdered versions.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

QHI

I found piracetam here only they charge extra if you pay by card you have to mail or fax them your order. Powder form is the best though im sure the dosage needed is something like 3-4800mg a day.

So if anyone knows of a cheaper place selling powdered Piracetam id love to know.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

It is a prescription medicine in the UK. Therefore it cannot be sold direct to consumers under any conditions.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. I got talking to Mike the owner of Primaforce and SNS the other night actually on this confirming the ban on Piracetam in the USA. Sounds like Aniracetam and Oxiracetam are promising analogues still available for sale in the USA as supplements. Again thank you to Predator and the feedback, we're actually looking to source for our USA based outlet rather than the UK, and it was mostly for B to C sales indeed.

Anyone ever used out of interest, any of the racetam analogues?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

pumpkinjack said:


> Anyone ever used out of interest, any of the racetam analogues?


I've got some of Mike's piracetam (from smartpowders) I'm planning on using later in the year.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used regular Piracetam 5g daily for 6 months, and tbh i found it did nothing for me. It's available to buy in bulk 1kg> in OZ


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://purebulk.com/piracetam pretty well priced & reliable site


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

www.puresupplementpowders.com/piracetam.php This is where i got mine from.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Mar 23, 2011)

Great, thanks, I shall check out these and a few USA sources I have on the books. Have you trialled Aniracetam at all - one of the Piracetam analogues?


----------



## newstu (Aug 15, 2011)

I've tried oxiracetam, aniracetam, and pramiracetam over the last few years - these are all piracetam analogues and I believe (please correct me if I am wrong) that they are legal in the UK, i.e. they are not on the restricted list.

I've found pramiracetam to be the best piracetam analogue, taken with a choline source. I've found it to be MUCH more potent than oxiracetam and aniracetam. With oxiracetam I felt really alert and everything was very lucid, and my dreams were mad, With aniracetam I could literally concentrate for hours, but I tended to block everything else and became really unsociable - great for exams I guess but not for permanent use. With both oxiracetam and aniracetam, I found it hard to stop - my mind didn't know when to come down. I imagine I could have found a stack to compensate for this, however I read that pramiracetam had a calming effect on mood and so I tried it, and it does create that balance between being alert, and being anxious.

I've been buying from a cheap and reliable UK supplier for a couple of months, which is much cheaper than importing from abroad which I used to do.

Stu


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

There are also other Nootropics available that are legal and effective.

DMAE, ALCAR and Vinpocetine being two of them, I've had great results from the latter two (in MAN Clout) and looking to try DMAE very soon.


----------



## noonebutme (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've just started taking Pramiracetam 500mg caps twice a day and it seems to be making a big difference. I'm a newb to the whole nootropic scene and after reading loads of threads and posts around the net, decided on pram -- mainly because the claims suggest it's stronger than prima but was a bit more calming on the mind.

My worry tho, is whether I have genuine product or not. I ordered from what i *think* is a reputable site (not sure if i'm allowed to post site links...?) and the stuff seems legit and the powerdy reside in the cap bag has a very bitter taste to it (matching the drug descs I've read). And it does seem to work -- my piano teacher was stunned, as was I, how after a week of starting a new piece i was nearly complete, where it took me ages to get any headway on it.

What concerns me are people say prima is illegal/prescrip only in the UK -- yet various sites, including the one I bought my pram from, sell the powder and caps. So, are the sites acting illegally or are they not selling genuine stuff? Again, i don't know if where i ordered from is a good place, but it seems to be.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

noonebutme said:


> What concerns me are people say prima is illegal/prescrip only in the UK -- yet various sites, including the one I bought my pram from, sell the powder and caps. So, are the sites acting illegally or are they not selling genuine stuff? Again, i don't know if where i ordered from is a good place, but it seems to be.


I don't think pramiracetam is prescription-only in the UK. I believe piracetam is. Even so, piracetam is legal to buy, import and possess without a prescription, and if the site is based outside of the UK then it's legal for them to sell it (assuming they're complying with the laws of their own country). If you got it from smartpowders I would think it's genuine stuff.


----------



## noonebutme (Sep 15, 2011)

henryv said:


> I don't think pramiracetam is prescription-only in the UK. I believe piracetam is. Even so, piracetam is legal to buy, import and possess without a prescription, and if the site is based outside of the UK then it's legal for them to sell it (assuming they're complying with the laws of their own country). If you got it from smartpowders I would think it's genuine stuff.


Oops - sorry, got my names wrong. I mean to say i was confused that if "pira" was a prescription only in the UK, then I couldn't see how the site i bought my "pram" from would be legit. but, as you said in your post, that's not necessarily the case.

The UK site, which uses the words "intelligent meds" in its name, sells both piracetam and pramiracetam -- the latter of which is what i went for in cap form. Again, I'm pretty sure it's real, but i couldn't see any posts from other people using the same supplier so i naturally became a bit worried. But it does seem to be working.. of course, it could be a placebo effect. But what a placebo effect!


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

noonebutme said:


> Again, I'm pretty sure it's real, but i couldn't see any posts from other people using the same supplier so i naturally became a bit worried. But it does seem to be working.. of course, it could be a placebo effect. But what a placebo effect!


I would assume that it's legit. Particularly since it's working.


----------

